
Cheating on Honorlock W HDMI? - SusSuccotash
My university is using honorlock for tests. If I connect an HDMI cord to computer with an extension cord leading to living room and project it onto tv, would honorlock&#x27;s tech be able to detect that if the hdmi cord isn&#x27;t in the room scan? To clarify, my friend is taking the test. I would be in living room texting answers to friend.<p>They say they can detect a phone but my friend used a phone on last test and hasn&#x27;t gotten kicked out of our university so I suspect it&#x27;s easier than their website claims. If I text my friend answers I see from hdmi&#x2F;tv and she doesn&#x27;t touch the phone, can they detect it?<p>Also, I have the testbank. But if I didn&#x27;t have a question the professor wrote and had to look it up, would honor lock really be able to know if I&#x27;m looking it up if I use data on my phone rather than wifi server?
======
Nextgrid
They could detect whether an external monitor is connected. They can’t tell
whether the cable ends in the same room.

